# EoM & D20 Modern ?



## Khairn (Dec 26, 2004)

Earlier today I looked at EoM Revised for the first time and came away very intruiged and interested in using it.  But I have a few questions.

I'm about to start a crossover game that begins the players in the modern world (D20 Modern) and then through a series of events and artifacts that they find, lead them on an epic trip to a fantasy world.  During certain adventures in this story they will have to cross back and forth between the worlds as they hunt down villians and recover treasures.

I have never been really satisfied with how magic works in D20 Modern (Urban Arcane etc) Is EoM easy to "scale & manipulate" so that magic which is easy to perform on 1 world will be very hard to duplicate on an other?

If "magic points" are the controlling factor in EoM, is it overbalancing to allow a character to gain access to multiple lists in an slightly accelerated way?

In your opinion is EoM something that can be added to D20 Modern without a serious problem with the balance of power between characters?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## John Q. Mayhem (Jan 8, 2005)

I'd suggest picking up Lyceian Arcana. The ritual magic rules are nice. They can, among other things, allow lower-level mages to cast high-level effects over a long period of time, which could make up for the slightly lower level of a mage in d20 Modern. I'd also suggest getting Grim Tales; from what I've heard about it it'd be _excellent_ for that kind of campaign.


----------



## RangerWickett (Jan 9, 2005)

Sorry for not noticing this earlier.  Grim Tales by Bad Axe is a great resource.  To use the EOM Mage in d20 Modern, you'd want to make it an advanced class.  Prereqs don't matter - in d20 Modern they're just there for flavor, really.  The basic classes are pretty key for getting the basics of the d20 Modern system to work for your character, but adding the Mage later shouldn't be too powerful at all.

I'm planning a short EOM product for this month or next with some new rules like incantations, for spellcasting by non spellcasting classes.  And for the Savannah Knights-inspired book I'm working on, spellcasting will be derived from EOM, using skills so any class can cast spells if they spend the skill points right.  We're trying to design it so you can run a modern fantasy setting with either D&D or D20 Modern or Grim Tales or whatever as the main rules system, but to have a magic system that fits magic you typically see in modern fantasy.


----------

